# To all my brothers



## squatting dog (Mar 29, 2022)

Today is the day.  Have a cold one for the ones who didn't make it home.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2022)

To all my fallen brothers and sisters........You Are Not Forgotten.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you all for your service.  God Bless and keep all who gave all they had for us!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2022)

God Bless everyone that served our Country, Past, and Present.


----------



## oldman (Apr 4, 2022)

I forgot about this day, but a late welcome home to all that made it back and a grateful thank you for those that didn’t. We had a lot of obstacles to overcome, but we did and all but 3 in my platoon came home.


----------

